
Presenting The BGR Show - CitiiDB
http://www.bgr.com/2012/05/21/presenting-the-bgr-show/
======
ralfred
"Over the past six years, BGR has grown into one of the most prominent
destinations in the world for mobile and tech news. We have broken some of the
biggest stories in tech and offered up some of the most honest opinions."

And there was me thinking it was just a linkbait site.

